# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL > سوال: مشکل با فونت فارسی در اینترنت اکسپلورر

## farnaz.saeedi

با سلام
دوستان من یه تکس باکس تو صفحه دارم با یه دکمه وقتی رو دکمه کلیک میکنم   متنی که تو تکس باکسه میره تو بانک ذخیره میشه حالا اگه متن فارسی ام باشه   هم تو بانک بصورت فارسی و درست ذخیره میشه هم وقتی از بانک میخونمش تو  صفحه درست نمایش داده میشه
تو همه مرورگرها بخوبی اجرا میشه بجز اینترنت اکسپلورر!!!!!
وقتی با ie رو دکمه کلیک میکنم متن فارسی بصورت علامت سوال تو بانک ذخیره   میشه وقتی ام از بانک میخونیش تو صفحه چاپش میکنی فقط مربع نشون میده
چیکار باید بکنم؟
این ie واقعا اعصاب خورد کنه

----------


## famarini

سلام دوست من

کلا 2 تا کار باید بکنی :
تذکر 1 : در فایلی که به دیتابیس وصل می شی این کد رو قرار بده :

mysql_query("SET NAMES utf8"); 
mysql_query("SET CHARACTER_SET utf8");


تذکر 2 : این تگ باید توی هدر سایت باشه :


```
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
```

موفق باشی

----------


## farnaz.saeedi

> سلام دوست من
> 
> کلا 2 تا کار باید بکنی :
> تذکر 1 : در فایلی که به دیتابیس وصل می شی این کد رو قرار بده :
> 
> mysql_query("SET NAMES utf8"); 
> mysql_query("SET CHARACTER_SET utf8");
> 
> 
> ...


ممنون دوست عزیز
اما اگه دقت کرده باشی من گفتم که فقط تو ie این مشکل و دارم و تو بقیه مرورگرها بخوبی کار میکنه.این کدهارو هم که نوشتی قبلا استفاده کردم
مشکل من فقط نمایش تو اینترنت اکسپلورره

----------


## roz_memol

می دونی مشکلت کجاست؟ اینکه داری با GET داده ها تو ارسال می کنی .از POST استفاده کن درست میشه

----------

